# Show me your home made router table



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi everybody, I am looking for some ideas for a sturdy home made router table. My shapers are too slow to spin these smaller bits up to speed, but I love the cast iron surface, AND I can mount a power feeder to it. So, I am looking for pictures, (and descriptions if you feel so inclined), of your HOME MADE router tables. I dont want to buy one, all that I have seen are quite lacking in comparison to a shaper tables brawn, yet the prices are quite beefy, so no, I don't want to buy one, I want to make one that will support a power feeder.

I have made many hastily built "router tables" over the years on job sites with a piece of plywood, but I am looking for something more substancial at this point. And while I do have an OK router table right now, I would't attempt to mount a feeder to it.

PLEASE POST YOUR PICTURES!

Thanks!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...ed-pictures-your-router-table.html#post140404

Plenty of ideas in that thread.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jack, the economy table build is a Router Workshop style table. It should handle anything you throw at it.


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Jack, I have just finished making a router cabinet, my own design, which
has a cast iron top. I designed it to hold all my routers and accessories except
jigs which can get quite large. If you're interested in seeing pics, send me 
your email and I'll send some.

Buck
[email protected]


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

Use the top from a cast iron table saw. You may have to grind some of the reinforcing webs on the underside. Make extra plywood inserts with a pattern bit and drill them for different sized bits.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

And then there is mine. :laugh: Top is 1/2" plywood, supported by a web of 2X4 chunks. PLENTY sturdy, and no problems with it in 10+ years.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is mine. It can hold 3 routers at the same time. The top is 3/4" ply with 1/2" ply on top. The insert plates are the same 1/2" ply from the top. I am in the process of covering it with countertop restoration paint to provide durability.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you to all who have replied, Chris, what a great idea! You now have me thinking about setting up a couple of routers in tandem so that I can make incrimentaly deeper cuts in 1 pass, hmmmm. :yes4:


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like that triple table too! You guys are making me wish I could win the lottery so I could have a shop big enough for all these great ideas!


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Another example.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I like the style of the Triple router table (by Chris) & am definitely making a similar model but mine will hold only one router.Thank you, Jim


----------

